
Immersive/interactive documentary on homelessness in NZ - jgamman
http://unsettled.thespinoff.co.nz/
======
jgamman
If you don't know Auckland, try pretending you are in Point Chevalier which
used to be a pretty classic kiwi 1/4 acre suburb several km's from the city
centre.

